# Kernel panic e non capisco il perchÃ©...

## sorchino

E' quello che accade al mio serverino. Indipendentemente da quello che fa ogni tot tempo con tot variabile (al massimo regge 10 giorni, ma anche in una notte puÃ² bloccarsi, sia che sia sotto compilazione, sia che non faccia niente). Provo a riscrivervi parte dell'output del kernel panic:

(sto copiando da foto fatte con il cellulare, alcune parti son troppo sfuocate)

```

c011da3f

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#2]

CPU: 0

EIP:  0060:[<c011da3f>] Not tainted ???

EFLAGS: 00210086 (2.6.17-gentoo-r8 ???)

EIP is at run_timer_softirq+0x10f/0x17

eax: c03f5f6c ebx: c0429ff7 ecx: 42a008c0 edx: 429ff8c0

esi: c03f4000 edi: c0428300 ebp: c03f5f6c esp: c03f5f58

ds: 007b es: 007b ss: 0068

Process swapper (pid: 0, threadinfo=c03f4000 task=c03a2ae0

Stack: 00000002 00200086 c0428020 0000000a 42a000c0 c0429ff

          c0428020 0000000a 00460007 c011a083 c0428029 0020004

          c011a0f7  00000000 c0104b4e c0102d56 00000000 00000000

Call Trace:

<c011a083> __do_softirq+0x43/0x90 <c011a0f7> do_softirq+0x

<c0104b4e> do_IRQ+0x1e/0x30 <c0102d56> common_interrupt+0x

<c0101cac> default_idle+0x2c/0x60 <c0101d1d> cpu_idle+0x3d/

<c03f66ed> start_kernel+0x25d/0x2e0 <c03f6230> unknown_booto

Code: ff e9 39 ff ff ff 8d b6 00 00 00 00 fb 83 c4 1c 5b 5e 5f

ff 21 e6 8b 43 0c 89 44 24 10 13 8b 43 04 8b 4b 10 <89> 42

00 02 20 00 c7 03 00 00 00 00 1b 8b 5e

EIP: [<c011da3f>] run_timer_softirq+0x10f/0x170 SS:ESP 0868:c83

 <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

```

La macchina monta i seguenti pezzi: Duron 700 mhz, scheda madre Asrock K7NF2, 512 Mb Ram DDR 266 e una scheda video Kyro 4500 (Ã¨ un serverino senza monitor nÃ© altro) oltre a 3 hard disk (2 maxtor e un wd) su cui "gira" lvm2 per avere una unica partizione per lo storage dei dati.

Questo Ã¨ il dmesg dopo il reboot:

```

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@ubuntu) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 Sat Sep 30 05:38:06 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffb0000 - 000000001ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130992

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126896 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f8ec0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000631 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000631 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x07000631 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  NVD_CRB  0x07000631 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  K7NF2 K7NF2112 0x00000112 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:3 APIC version 16

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 700.109 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 515568k/523968k available (2423k kernel code, 7848k reserved, 596k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1401.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=2803833)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

SELinux:  Initializing.

SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

selinux_register_security:  Registering secondary module capability

Capability LSM initialized as secondary

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm)  stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 8cb8)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15<7>spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKLN] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAUI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKMO] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKSM] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFWR] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LETH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSHD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-cfff

  MEM window: ff500000-ff5fffff

  PREFETCH window: e6a00000-f6afffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1159712131.200:1): initialized

fuse init (API version 7.6)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKLN] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LKLN] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01849:0900 bound to 0000:00:04.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0b.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSHD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LSHD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFF8 ctl 0xFF2 bmdma 0xE400 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE8 ctl 0xFE2 bmdma 0xE408 irq 11

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c68 86:3e01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f61 84:4023 85:7468 86:3c41 87:4023 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625142448 sectors: LBA48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD3200KS-00P  Rev: 21.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 15

PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 0

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 15, io mem 0xff6fec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 7, io mem 0xff6fc000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUS1] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 3, io mem 0xff6fd000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4300

 : Error requesting region 4300 .. 4307 for SMB2

nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Error probing SMB2.

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: sda1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 606761

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706722

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706738

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706753

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2047199

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 606655

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 673786

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706413

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 425297

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 606079

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 671474

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 671607

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2191251

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 605949

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 674214

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 674216

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 675230

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1982850

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1982853

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 229056

EXT3-fs: sda1: 20 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Ormai non so piÃ¹ cosa provare, ho tenuto windows xp per qualche ora con prime 95 per stressarlo un po' e funziona. Prima avevo gentoo hardened (kernel da 2.6.14 a 2.6.17 tutti provati) e il problema era lo stesso. Ora ho appena reinstallato gentoo liscia (x86, kernel gentoo) e il problema si Ã¨ ripresentato alla prima notte...

Se vi servono altri dati fatemi sapere. Il bios della scheda madre Ã¨ aggiornato, i dischi sono stati controllati con badblocks, la ram con memtest, la cpu con prime95 piÃ¹ compilazioni varie che non creano problemi alla macchina... boh?

----------

## Dun

Solo per siucrezza, hai provato a togliere ogni supporto acpi e apic dallla cfg del kernel?

----------

## sorchino

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Solo per siucrezza, hai provato a togliere ogni supporto acpi e apic dallla cfg del kernel?

 

Uhm, a dire la veritÃ  no. Ora provo, grazie. Il problema in questi casi Ã¨ che magari il [risolto] potrÃ² metterlo tra 15 giorni   :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

la ram? un memtest hai provato a darlo?

----------

## sorchino

SÃ¬, c'Ã¨ scritto.

Per la precisione Ã¨ stato tutta la notte a fare memtest senza dare nessun errore.

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa, mi era sfuggito...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sorchino

Ok, come da copione il problema non si Ã¨ risolto.

Ho cambiato la CPU da un Duron 700 a un Athlon XP 1600+, levato apic e acpi dal kernel ma continuano i soliti problemi (la cpu Ã¨ addirittura downclockata a 1050 mhz invece di 1400).

Qua gli ultimi log (non un kernel panic, ma bash che va in zombie)

```

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Bad page state in process 'emerge'

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki page:c13e4120 flags:0x80000004 mapping:00000000 mapcount:-16 count:0

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Backtrace:

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c013632a> bad_page+0x5a/0x90  <c01366fb> free_hot_cold_page+0x10b/0x110

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0136725> __pagevec_free+0x25/0x30  <c0138d33> release_pages+0x63/0x150

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0139225> __pagevec_release+0x25/0x30  <c0139a8d> truncate_inode_pages_range+0x1fd/0x2f0

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0192010> ext3_delete_inode+0x0/0x100  <c0139baf> truncate_inode_pages+0x2f/0x40

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0192037> ext3_delete_inode+0x27/0x100  <c0192010> ext3_delete_inode+0x0/0x100

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c01682b2> generic_delete_inode+0x72/0xf0  <c0167d11> iput+0x41/0x80

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c015f365> do_unlinkat+0xf5/0x160  <c0102b23> sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Bad page state in process 'emerge'

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki page:c13e4100 flags:0x80000004 mapping:00000000 mapcount:-16 count:0

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Backtrace:

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c013632a> bad_page+0x5a/0x90  <c01366fb> free_hot_cold_page+0x10b/0x110

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0136725> __pagevec_free+0x25/0x30  <c0138d33> release_pages+0x63/0x150

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0139225> __pagevec_release+0x25/0x30  <c0139a8d> truncate_inode_pages_range+0x1fd/0x2f0

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0192010> ext3_delete_inode+0x0/0x100  <c0139baf> truncate_inode_pages+0x2f/0x40

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c0192037> ext3_delete_inode+0x27/0x100  <c0192010> ext3_delete_inode+0x0/0x100

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c01682b2> generic_delete_inode+0x72/0xf0  <c0167d11> iput+0x41/0x80

Oct 22 23:37:03 toki <c015f365> do_unlinkat+0xf5/0x160  <c0102b23> sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki ------------[ cut here ]------------

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki kernel BUG at mm/slab.c:3747!

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki CPU:    0

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki EIP:    0060:[<c014c178>]    Tainted: G    B VLI

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki EFLAGS: 00210082   (2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1) 

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki EIP is at cache_reap+0x148/0x160

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki eax: c14a5420   ebx: c14a5420   ecx: c14a5420   edx: 00000120

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki esi: 00000001   edi: c14a2840   ebp: c14a2888   esp: dff89f24

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki Process events/0 (pid: 3, threadinfo=dff88000 task=c1474030)

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki Stack: 00000000 00000000 c14a5430 c03f1224 dffa5560 00200286 00000000 c01226b2 

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki 00000000 00010876 00000000 dffa5568 dffa5578 c014c030 dff88000 dffa5568 

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki dffa5570 dff89f90 c0122c59 00000011 dff89f7c 00000000 00000001 00000000 

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki Call Trace:

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki <c01226b2> run_workqueue+0x62/0xd0  <c014c030> cache_reap+0x0/0x160

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki <c0122c59> worker_thread+0x149/0x170  <c0110690> default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki <c012569b> kthread+0xbb/0xf0  <c0122b10> worker_thread+0x0/0x170

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki <c01255e0> kthread+0x0/0xf0  <c0100cf5> kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki Code: 10 39 c8 75 b4 fb e9 18 ff ff ff b8 e4 bd 37 c0 e8 0e c2 1e 00 83 c4 0c ba f4 01 00 00 b8 20 12 3f c0 5b 5e 5f 5d e9 18 69 fd ff <0f> 0b a3 0e 3f fa 34 c0 eb 8b 8d b4 26 00 00 00 00 8d bc 27 00 

Oct 22 23:37:04 toki EIP: [<c014c178>] cache_reap+0x148/0x160 SS:ESP 0068:dff89f24

Oct 22 23:40:01 toki cron[7565]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 22 23:49:55 toki sshd[7591]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for laiho from 10.0.0.4 port 59354 ssh2

Oct 22 23:49:55 toki sshd(pam_unix)[7594]: session opened for user laiho by (uid=0)

Oct 22 23:50:01 toki cron[7601]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 22 23:50:35 toki su[7613]: Successful su for root by laiho

Oct 22 23:50:35 toki su[7613]: + pts/3 laiho:root

Oct 22 23:50:35 toki su(pam_unix)[7613]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Oct 22 23:51:36 toki nmbd[4820]: [2006/10/22 23:51:36, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(58)

Oct 22 23:51:36 toki nmbd[4820]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki <0>invalid opcode: 0000 [#2]

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki CPU:    0

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki EIP:    0060:[<dae05ece>]    Tainted: G    B VLI

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki EFLAGS: 00210206   (2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1) 

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki EIP is at 0xdae05ece

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki eax: 0000004e   ebx: dac64e34   ecx: 00000000   edx: 00000000

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki esi: 00030001   edi: 00000000   ebp: c010eb2b   esp: dae05e88

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki Process cc1 (pid: 7938, threadinfo=dae04000 task=c151b5e0)

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki Stack: 00000000 dae05ea4 da93f200 00000002 dae05ecc c151b5e0 00000000 dae05ecc 

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki c034d860 00000002 0000000e 0000000b dac64e34 00030001 c010e780 c010eb2b 

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki c0102db3 dac64e34 00000008 00000000 00030001 00000000 c010eb2b 00000000 

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki Call Trace:

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki <c010e780> do_page_fault+0x0/0x6ce  <c010eb2b> do_page_fault+0x3ab/0x6ce

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki <c0102db3> error_code+0x4f/0x54  <c010eb2b> do_page_fault+0x3ab/0x6ce

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki <c010e780> do_page_fault+0x0/0x6ce  <c010ec50> do_page_fault+0x4d0/0x6ce

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki <c0102db3> error_code+0x4f/0x54  <c010ec50> do_page_fault+0x4d0/0x6ce

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki <c010e780> do_page_fault+0x0/0x6ce  <c0102db3> error_code+0x4f/0x54

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki Code: 00 cc 5e e0 da 60 d8 34 c0 02 00 00 00 0e 00 00 00 0b 00 00 00 34 4e c6 da 01 00 03 00 80 e7 10 c0 2b eb 10 c0 b3 2d 10 c0 34 4e <c6> da 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 2b eb 10 

Oct 22 23:52:54 toki EIP: [<dae05ece>] 0xdae05ece SS:ESP 0068:dae05e88

```

----------

## !equilibrium

```
Oct 22 23:37:03 toki Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed
```

ops di questo tipo indicato nella maggior parte dei casi a dei kill random sui processi, effettuati dal kernel.

ciò avviene perchè non ha più memoria da allocare e per liberarla killa i processi in corso (con i risultati che hai postato).

possibili cause:

1- problema hardware della memoria

2- swappiness troppo aggressiva (e in caso, riportala su valori standard)

----------

## sorchino

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- problema hardware della memoria
> 
> 2- swappiness troppo aggressiva (e in caso, riportala su valori standard)

 

1- memorie testate (e ritestate) con memtest per svariate ore e risultate perfette

2- non so neanche dove si setta, Ã¨ quindi a valori standard

Inizio davvero a pensare a un problema hardware, ora inizio a cercare altri pezzi da provare anche se memoria cpu e alimentatore sembrano funzionanti. Mi puzza un po' la scheda madre a questo punto.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 1- memorie testate (e ritestate) con memtest per svariate ore e risultate perfette
> 
> 2- non so neanche dove si setta, Ã¨ quindi a valori standard

 

lo swappiness si setta in /etc/sysctrl, verifica che non ci siano settaggi strani alla voce vm.swappiness.

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Inizio davvero a pensare a un problema hardware, ora inizio a cercare altri pezzi da provare anche se memoria cpu e alimentatore sembrano funzionanti. Mi puzza un po' la scheda madre a questo punto.

 

potresti anche vedere quale è il servizio che fa degenerare il kernel, prova ad attivarli uno alla volta (e dovresti pure aspettare 48/72 ore prima di attivare il successivo, sempre che tu possa fare questo test ovviamente).

----------

## sorchino

Il punto Ã¨ che prima il sistema era composto da un Duron 700, una mobo Asrok K7NF2 e 512 mb di ram kingstone.

Ora ho cambiato il duron con un Athlon Xp 1600+ e i problemi sono addirittura aumentati. Le temperature sono ok, l'alimentatore non Ã¨ granchÃ© ma non Ã¨ lui il problema (provato anche con un ottimo Tagan 480W e il problema Ã¨ lo stesso), gli hard disk non sono (provato anche da live cd). Imho Ã¨ la scheda madre. Stasera porto tutto da un amico e ritesto.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Il punto Ã¨ che prima il sistema era composto da un Duron 700, una mobo Asrok K7NF2 e 512 mb di ram kingstone.
> 
> Ora ho cambiato il duron con un Athlon Xp 1600+ 

 

per caso con il duron hai usato la seguente cflag: -march=athlon-tbird ?

se sì, con il passaggio all'athlon xp devi cambiarla e ricompilare tutto il world, altrimenti i problemi si aggravano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ad inizio 3d ho letto nel messaggio che c'era ext3 che aveva qualcosa che nn andava... a livello di FS sicuro che sia tutto ok?

----------

## crisandbea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ad inizio 3d ho letto nel messaggio che c'era ext3 che aveva qualcosa che nn andava... a livello di FS sicuro che sia tutto ok?

 

secondo me è un problema di FS, visto che ci sono i seguenti problemi:

```

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: sda1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 606761

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706722

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706738

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706753

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2047199

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 606655

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 673786

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 706413

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 425297

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 606079

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 671474

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 671607

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2191251

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 605949

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 674214

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 674216

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 675230

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1982850

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1982853

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 229056

EXT3-fs: sda1: 20 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

```

----------

## sorchino

Allora rispondo a tutti e 3.

Per quanto riguarda il passaggio duron/athlon xp pensavo che march=athlon fosse compatibile con entrambi. Mi sbagliavo, poco male, reinstallato in qualche ora con march=athlon-xp e fatto tutto.

Per quanto riguarda il fs, quegli errori sono dovuti all'hard reboot a cui sono costretto dopo i kernel panic. Il primo kernel panic (a sistema appena installato) avviene quindi con fs pulito, quelli successivi ovviamente no. Alcuni di quelli sono i primi log successivi a un reboot forzato.

----------

## sorchino

Ultime news: il processore Athlon XP risulta distrutto (errore mio, perÃ². mi si Ã¨ staccata la ventola del dissipatore).

Ho risistemato ieri sera il sistema e giÃ  stamattina Ã¨ in kernel panic. Evviva.

Prossimo passo, Gentoo/FBSD

----------

